# CNP Pro Whey



## topfuel (Apr 15, 2008)

hi there,

Just wondering whats peoples take on CNP Pro Whey?

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=1034

Just bought the pro-peptide to take at night and wanted something PWO.

... AST VP2 and Syntrax also crossed my mind.... but these two dont have the bcaa's and glutamine that the pro why has...

any thoughts?.... cheers :beer1:


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

topfuel said:


> hi there,
> 
> Just wondering whats peoples take on CNP Pro Whey?
> 
> ...


Not tried AST or the Syntrax so can't say anything about those. In terms of the CNP Whey, it's a very good product, and it's quite tasty. If it's just something you're going to be taking PWO, you might be better off with Pro-Recover.

Oh, and we sell it cheaper...though only by a few pence lol 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/whey-protein-227kg-23-p.asp


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

mmmmm pro whey strawberry with my own glucose added in. The best thing ever!!!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I use most of the CNP Product range, Bloody good. There Protein is Amazing, tasted good, mixes well, good price.

So all in all, Good Products.

Geo


----------



## topfuel (Apr 15, 2008)

thanxs for the feedback fellas....

i guess i go for the CNP stuff as it has the added extra goodies....VP2 and Nectar dont state any additional extras plues CNP has 90 servings hehe... that'll keep me going for a while 

thanxs for the heads up bbwarehouse.... every penny counts


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

BBWarehouse said:


> Not tried AST or the Syntrax so can't say anything about those. In terms of the CNP Whey, it's a very good product, and it's quite tasty. If it's just something you're going to be taking PWO, you might be better off with Pro-Recover.
> 
> Oh, and we sell it cheaper...though only by a few pence lol
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/whey-protein-227kg-23-p.asp


Lol - crafty bugger. It does make me chuckle when sites knock a few pence off to undercut everyone else. Maybe I'll put our price down to £35.86  Just kidding mate.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

James

But you guys win business on service

I myself have had 4-5 orders in the last 5-10 months and all have been spot on

To me thats worth more than a few pence off


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

topfuel said:


> hi there,
> 
> Just wondering whats peoples take on CNP Pro Whey?
> 
> ...


Cant beat AST VP2 in my opinion, especially for post workout. Its so quickly absorbed and easily digestion. I cant think of another big name brand that do a pure hydrolyzed whey isolate product. Syntrax I've only tried one flavour and wasnt too impressed.

The CNP Whey, I've not tried but it seems to sell ok. The Pro Peptide is just a massive seller and rightly so. Its a great protein blend.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Lost Soul said:


> James
> 
> But you guys win business on service
> 
> ...


Thanks, I really appreciate that. We do work really hard to maintain our service level, and its not always easy when you're growing really quick (as I've heard discussed online with other fast growing sellers like MyProtein) but we try to take whatever measures necessary to not let standards slip.

Obviously we could quite easily knock 14p off our selling price on any product we sell, but we never get involved in price wars because a) if we knock 14p off, someone else will always come along and knock an extra penny off the following day and B) like you say, we hope our service is good enough that customers will stick with us regardless of a few pence savings. Plus we're under pressure from manufacturers to stick to certain pricing and I can do without the hassle of them emailing and calling me all the time. When you're smaller you can get away with it, but when you reach a certain size they always seem to be monitoring what you do. Same with the various governing bodies who do regulate what you can and cant sell. You hit a certain turnover level and you suddenly have a big red target on you.

Anyhow, apologies for taking the thread off topic. I'm sure any of the three products the original poster mentioned would be fine, but I personally would go for the VP2 for quality or the CNP for price depending on the main priority.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

BSF James said:


> Lol - crafty bugger. It does make me chuckle when sites knock a few pence off to undercut everyone else. Maybe I'll put our price down to £35.86  Just kidding mate.


I read a study that said 7's are better numbers than 9's to end a price in....so I have a mix of 7's and 9's on the site to see which works best.

It's like being in uni again...nerdiness never ends


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> James
> 
> But you guys win business on service
> 
> ...


We've been sponsoring one of the other forums for around a month now - I was a long time poster there, hence why we started out there instead of here. Anyway, if you do a search for us...although we're new....you'll find we've had many, many satisfied customers and if anything ever goes wrong with your order, you can always call me directly on the number on my site


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> We've been sponsoring one of the other forums for around a month now - I was a long time poster there, hence why we started out there instead of here. Anyway, if you do a search for us...although we're new....you'll find we've had many, many satisfied customers and if anything ever goes wrong with your order, you can always call me directly on the number on my site


Im sure over time you will become trusted and well respected, no noubt....

But this, quite rightly, is afforded to established companies and thats why price isnt always the determining factor

put 2-3 years of good orders out with fair prices, speedy delivery and good communication links and you will be fine

Tw4t about like many other 'cheap priced supplements' firms do and people will soon be willing to pay the 1,2,3p or even 5 quid difference

All the best with your ventures/adventures


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

BBWarehouse said:


> I read a study that said 7's are better numbers than 9's to end a price in....so I have a mix of 7's and 9's on the site to see which works best.
> 
> It's like being in uni again...nerdiness never ends


Interesting theory. You been reading the old business startup books and such eh? I had a bunch of them back in the day... Not seen the 7/9 thing before though.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

BSF James said:


> Interesting theory. You been reading the old business startup books and such eh? I had a bunch of them back in the day... Not seen the 7/9 thing before though.


Nope, just try to keep up to date with things. I actually have a couple established businesses already:

www.sexynightin.com - NOT work safe

www.yelpie.co.uk - as seen in T3, Stuff..etc etc.

I just started the supplement business recently, it's something that interested me and to be honest I enjoy the buzz of getting things off the ground


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Im sure over time you will become trusted and well respected, no noubt....
> 
> But this, quite rightly, is afforded to established companies and thats why price isnt always the determining factor
> 
> ...


I already am a trusted and respected seller - we're just new to this board.

To be honest, suggesting that we're some start up that can't be trusted, ****es me off a bit. I'm sure it wasn't meant pejoratively, but every supplement retailer on the Internet is young and unestablished in the grand scheme of things. How many of them can you remember being about 10yrs ago? Off the top of my head....I'm thinking Tropicana, SK Sports, and that's about it. BSF, Monster, and all the rest are all (at a guess) less than 10yrs old. Most will be less than 5yrs old and started just as a result of the Internet making delivery businesses much cheaper and easier to start up. No more press advertisments, no more catalogue distribution - just Google Adwords and some SEO tech and you're set to go.

In terms of our services, not only do we offer great prices, but we promise to provide the best service on the internet. If you're unsatisfied with your order, call us up - we have a land line number, and it's answered by a normal person. We offer free diet, training and supplementation advice, and you don't go through some silly "press 1 for etc." computer system.

We also pioneer new supplements in the UK - not only were we the first to stock Anabolic Xtreme's 3-AD (before Muscle Finesse), but we also stocked Gaspari's PlasmaJet before anyone else too.

If you ever give us a chance, and try us out, I'm sure - in fact I guarantee - your satisfaction


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Read the post again my friend, read it again and you will quickly see i have said nothing of the sort

I am stating the longer you trade, the more people can use and pass comment on multiple orders. This is not once stating you have issues with reliability, speed of service or customer services.



> I already am a trusted and respected seller - we're just new to this board.


If John Lewis advertised Hoovers on here people would know and trust the brand. Company Y or X may come along and provide a better service and cheaper prices. Give them 5 years of doing this every (or most/high %) of orders and their name is well respected across the board

Some new firms are great, the years trading just allow for people to build trust across the board meaning comments like the following would not be of any issue



> To be honest, suggesting that we're some start up that can't be trusted, ****es me off a bit


not once mentioned your company in this though have i?

Will name companies like JM nutrition though



> If you ever give us a chance, and try us out, I'm sure - in fact I guarantee - your satisfaction


Im sure i will at some point as I am very open minded and if a product i need is appealing i will no doubt give you a go and then thank you for the promised service, my point being multiple orders with bodyshapers has already allowed me this trust

Thats why brand loyalty is so big in business and so many firms pay silly money to buy others out

I am not for one moment suggesting you cannot and have not provided all you say above (and quite offended you think i have) and i wish you all the best


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Read the post again my friend, read it again and you will quickly see i have said nothing of the sort
> 
> I am stating the longer you trade, the more people can use and pass comment on multiple orders. This is not once stating you have issues with reliability, speed of service or customer services.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I caused offence - I took your comments to be a snipe at us, which from the above, they clearly weren't.

We've worked hard to get where we were and to be honest, I'm very proud of the stage my companies are at and our rapid growth rate. We've never taken loans from banks, never sought out other investors, and all the stock, equipment and infrastructure is stuff that I own and created through organic growth - because of which, I'm very protective of what feels like "my baby" so to speak 

I hope you do try us out in the future, I think our service is the best in the industry, and I promise we'll be here for a long, long time :thumb:


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

the websites looking good fairplay mate. Like the offer on cnp pro peptide and like the fact you.ve got the new stlye bsn products in stock already. Keep up the goo work.

Personally i spend around £1000-£1500 per year so will definitely be trying you soon and if happy with the service will defo be using u more often. Also i will be Recommending you to friends because they love cnp and bsn products.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've used BBwarehouse and was very impressed with the cost and speed of delivery... next day for free for 4.5kg


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've used BBwarehouse and was very impressed with the cost and speed of delivery... next day for free for 4.5kg


There we go, a happy customer a good service  its a snowball effect and all the best to ensure this comes up 5 years down the line and you have a established business


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've used BBwarehouse and was very impressed with the cost and speed of delivery... next day for free for 4.5kg


Thanks mate!

I think I remember your pic off MT, so know who you are over there 

Glad you liked the product!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

barcz69 said:


> the websites looking good fairplay mate. Like the offer on cnp pro peptide and like the fact you.ve got the new stlye bsn products in stock already. Keep up the goo work.
> 
> Personally i spend around £1000-£1500 per year so will definitely be trying you soon and if happy with the service will defo be using u more often. Also i will be Recommending you to friends because they love cnp and bsn products.


Thanks mate  we're really expanding the ranges we stock now too.

Just today we added:

- Biotest

- Gaspari

- Ultimate Orange

We'll have al ot more in by the end of the week too, so exciting stuff


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I think I remember your pic off MT, so know who you are over there
> 
> Glad you liked the product!


yeah i'm MMA Guy


----------



## James21 (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i've used BBwarehouse and was very impressed with the cost and speed of delivery... next day for free for 4.5kg


Agreed great service, i ordered 6 boxes of cnp flapjacks from them when they had a special offer on.

PLan to order the slams and pro recover offer shortly.

I have never tried any cnp stuff, until i tried the flapjacks last month (tasted all flavours now) and i love them all...

After iv tried the slams and pro revover, i will get some pro pep once my ceasinate runs out.


----------



## Karl(Reflex) (Jun 12, 2006)

BSF James said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate that. We do work really hard to maintain our service level, and its not always easy when you're growing really quick (as I've heard discussed online with other fast growing sellers like MyProtein) but we try to take whatever measures necessary to not let standards slip.
> 
> Obviously we could quite easily knock 14p off our selling price on any product we sell, but we never get involved in price wars because a) if we knock 14p off, someone else will always come along and knock an extra penny off the following day and B) like you say, we hope our service is good enough that customers will stick with us regardless of a few pence savings. Plus we're under pressure from manufacturers to stick to certain pricing and I can do without the hassle of them emailing and calling me all the time. When you're smaller you can get away with it, but when you reach a certain size they always seem to be monitoring what you do. Same with the various governing bodies who do regulate what you can and cant sell. You hit a certain turnover level and you suddenly have a big red target on you.


----------

